# Port 443 on Mac has inward bound connection



## moeistired (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post my question, however, I have a wireless router. This morning, I noticed an inbound stealth connection on port 443 by IP 33.254.195.129 (Naval Oceans System Center) Should I be allowing inbound connections on port 443? The only app. I had up at the time was AIM. Can someone remotely connect to my computer if I have AIM open? Also, my wireless router runs thru my ISP's modem. I have WPA 2 security and a complex password to access the router. How do I block connections from ports on a mac that I don't want to have inbound? Shouldn't all ports be outbound for security purposes? What is port 443 used for? I see many connections via port 80 but those should be website connections I make, correct? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Port 443 is for HTTPS (secure) connections. If you're connecting securely to that site, that would be expected.


----------

